# Question Mark Key Not Working



## pikachu_angel (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a Toshiba laptop with Vista on it. It's not brand new, but a some what recent model. All of a sudden, my question mark key will not work. I've shut down the computer several times, and I'm not sure what else could be the problem. It's the only key not working. Does anyone know what I could do to fix this


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

if it is a hardware problem, the only way to go is replace the whole keyboard. try running this: http://www.dsh2000.com/Toets1.exe


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

does the problem occur with a desktop keyboard attached as well?

Or you can even try using XP's on-screen keyboard. If the problem persists with either, then you have a problem with your mobo.

If not, a roach or ant may have made a home under "Questionable" :grin: circumstances resulting in loss of key contact due to squashed critter blocking two electrical points.


----------



## pikachu_angel (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you very much for the suggestions. I will try all of them.


----------

